# Tv Sony Trinitron Falla Imagen



## Yobelcito

Bueno me llamo Joel 
y soy un amante de la electronica en especial de Tv sean Antiguos o Modernos

este es mi problema:

Tengo en mi mesa de practicas un Televisor sony trinitron 14"

Modelo:   
Año:
Serie:
*Disculpenme por no ponerlo aun esque ahoritae estoy en mi Chamba"


La Imagen no aparace, cuando enciendo el televisor el led indicador de que esta cargando la pantalla 
sigue parpadeando(actualmente) antes tenia que darle un pequeño movimiento al cage del
Televisor y la imagen venia,pero mucha mas antes la imagen se iva y quedaba una lina blanca
horizontal luego quedo como ahora sin imagen.

Lo lleve al tec ¬¬ y no se que habra echo cambio un transistor y le puso gutapercha al 
cable de flyback donde conecta el el plastico con la manguerita por que antes de llevarlo 
sonaba un zumbidito 


ahora no sale imagen por mas que lo mueva 
y no se si le puso el o no en el chupon esta como si salio una grasa ¿? 

Duda?
Porfavor me podrian ayudar en el diagnostico

creo que el flyback ya no funciona ya que ni zumba

Gracias


----------



## anx

Yo ace poco tuve una averia parecida y no fue el flayback. El led parpadeaba la pantalla estaba en negro y habia un pequeño zumbido de alta frecuencia. Lo que ize para comprobar el flyback fue con un destornillador bien aislado cojerlo del extremo aislado  levante un poco el plastico de el chupon y cuando lo acercas un poco al contacto salta un arco de electrones ( si lo haces lleva cuidado que pasan unos 25 KV).  Vi que el flyback estaba bien entonces mire aver si le llegaba tension de arranque al microprocesador ( 5vcc ) y no le llegaban. revise el circuito de 5vcc en busca de fallos y me di cuenta de una resistencia que estaba en circuito abierto la cambie y empezoa funcionar bien.

Prueba esas dos cosas y espero que esto te ayude y sea eso. SUERTE


----------



## Yobelcito

Gracias por tu Comentario Amigo

me has sacado de la duda    aun soy novato ni siquiera he estudiado electronica pero si leo releo todo las pg de internet y asi fue que llegue aqui


y leyendo hay una parte que me da miedo que es el flyback como lo dices es una bobina que puede descargarte una cantidad considerable que te manda a dormir sin querer    

es por eso que me gustaria saber como hago para quitar el chupon sabes alguna tecnica ayudame porfavor


----------



## anx

MIra para quitar el chupon se puede hacer de tres formas.

1.  A lo bestia se coje un destornillador aislado y haces un corto entre el chupon y el chasis del tubo que es masa. Pega un buen susto.
2. cojes una resistencia grande de unos cuantos megas Ohm y haces lo mismo que en la anterior solo que el chisportazo sera un poco mas flojo porque la resistencia va a amortiguar.
3. dejar unas horas con la tv desconectada a que se descargue soo. Aunque cuando vayas a quitarlo asegurate de que esta descargado.

Todo hazlo con el televisor desconectado logicamente aunque la tension de el chupon no mata porque es de unos mircroamperirios es muy desagradable.

Si lo que quieres es probar el flyback no hace falta que lo quites solamente con la tv enchufada levantas un poco la goma que va al tubo y con un destronillador aislado cojiendolo de lo mas atras posible lo acercas un poco y si llega tension al chupon deben saltar unos arcos de electrones hacia el destornillador. ¡¡¡¡¡¡lleva cuidado que es peligroso!. SUERTEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Yobelcito

Gracias de nuevo por la Respuesta Amigo 


unas dudas

-una tv apagado y desenchufada se descarga el flyback? cuantos dias demora pero es verdad que se descarga pense que seguia aun ahi la energia

-como o donde se pone la resistencia de varios megas de ohm,pegado al desatornillador?

-me compro un  destornillador aislado  pero como se conecta a tierra por medio del cable con cocodrilos?


Ayudame


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Adhiero a los que dijo Anx, lo mejor para un novato y para que no se lleve un susto es dejarlo al menos 1 dia apagado, pero cuidado, que todavia puede quedar carga en el chupete, o dentro del tubo debido a la carga electroestática que se genera por la alta tensión.
Suerte Yobelcito.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

si, por medio de cocodrilos, o con una punta de tester, te aconsejo que si utilizas la punta de tester o los cocodrilos los sujetes con una pinza bien aislada, las de mango rojo.
la resistencia iria entre la punta del destornillador y la conexión del chupete.
en realidad el tiempo de descarga depende del flyback y si tiene algun tipo de carga, por más minima que esta sea.


----------



## Yobelcito

Muchas Gracias Futuros Colegas

con sus respuestas cada vez es menos las dudas que siempre lleve conmigo y no tener a quien preguntar por que no he estudiado formalmente en un centro de estudios



Espero me ayuden mas adelante en todas mis dudas 


Les Agradesco Mucho


----------



## juancarlos77

Yobelcito dijo:


> Bueno me llamo Joel
> y soy un amante de la electronica en especial de Tv sean Antiguos o Modernos
> 
> este es mi problema:
> 
> Tengo en mi mesa de practicas un Televisor sony trinitron 14"
> 
> Modelo:
> Año:
> Serie:
> *Disculpenme por no ponerlo aun esque ahoritae estoy en mi Chamba"
> 
> 
> La Imagen no aparace, cuando enciendo el televisor el led indicador de que esta cargando la pantalla
> sigue parpadeando(actualmente) antes tenia que darle un pequeño movimiento al cage del
> Televisor y la imagen venia,pero mucha mas antes la imagen se iva y quedaba una lina blanca
> horizontal luego quedo como ahora sin imagen.
> 
> Lo lleve al tec ¬¬ y no se que habra echo cambio un transistor y le puso gutapercha al
> cable de flyback donde conecta el el plastico con la manguerita por que antes de llevarlo
> sonaba un zumbidito
> 
> 
> ahora no sale imagen por mas que lo mueva
> y no se si le puso el o no en el chupon esta como si salio una grasa ¿?
> 
> Duda?
> Porfavor me podrian ayudar en el diagnostico
> 
> creo que el flyback ya no funciona ya que ni zumba
> 
> Gracias



Es probable que la falla estaba en  la tarjeta TRC es donde comienza  "el tubo de rayos catodicos"  bueno el sonido  se debe a humedad en el  chupon de alta tension del flay back o algun daño interno


----------



## pandacba

Estas respondiendo un tema que tiene casi tres años de inactividad, lee las normas de participación para evitar incurrir en errores como este


----------



## lubeck

Aprovechando el tema....

Tengo una TV Trinitron como esta...







pero el negro se ve como rojo casi morado... cuando salen imagenes que no tienen fondo negro se ve perfecto, pero si el fondo es totalmente negro es cuando tiene el problema...

mi pregunta es... 

creen que destapandola y no se... moviendo algo se pueda ajustar el tono del negro???
hago la aclaracion de que ya hice los ajustes en el menu con respecto al brillo, color etc, y no hay caso....


----------



## pandacba

Fijate si  tiene presets en el pcb del TRC suelen ser 5, si es asi intentaremos hacer unos ajustes, con una imagen blanca esta deber ser asi sin ningún tipo de coloración, si exsite indicara que hay que hacer ajustes.

Bajando brillo y contrate al minimo no debe verse nada y ser negro total, si antes de llegar al mínimo alcanza esta condición habra que hacer correcciones


----------



## lubeck

> Fijate si tiene presets en el pcb del TRC suelen ser 5, si es asi intentaremos hacer unos ajustes



Ok!... mañana la desarmo y pongo fotos... en realidad al ver el tema me acorde de la tv... 
ahora investigo que es un TRC... para ubicarme...

Thanks!


----------



## pandacba

EL TRC(Tubo de rayos catódicos) es el tubo y donde va el zócalo hay un un pcb con algunos componentes, si tiene los presets se puede hacer la correcciòn con facilidad, si no los tiene habra que buscar el manual para obserbar como realizar las correcciones desde el moso Service


----------



## fdesergio

Ese modelo no lleva presets se ajusta ingresando a servicio, pero por experiencia te diria en casi un 100% que tenes malo el TRC, algunos se pueden rejuvenencer, de todas maneras proba aterrizando los catodos del TRC con una resistencia de 10K, el TRC debe mostrar el color intensamente debes comparar los tres y deducir si alguno esta agotado chauuuuuuu


----------



## lubeck

Oki....

pues desarme el trasto, e hice eso de la resistencia de 10k en los colores, no se que hice que se escucho un chispazo con el del rojo y vuala se arreglo..... 

panda no tiene los presets.... solo tienes dos potenciometros, los movi pero no paso casi nada y los regrese a la posicion que tenia...

que seria ese chispazo???


----------



## fdesergio

Posibles impurezas (carbonada)  entre electrodos del TRC cuasan esos defectos, con las resistencias a tierra se lleva al maximo la emision del Katodo y puede quemarlas, recuperandose la emision normal del mismo, si quedo ok, no le hagas nada mas, para verificar quita todo el color desde el menu si la imagen queda en blanco y negro esta ok y nada mas que hacer, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lubeck

> si quedo ok, no le hagas nada mas



ok... si, ya la arme... y se ve perfecta!!!...

Muchas gracias....

pd. mi primer reparacion de Television...


----------



## pandacba

Lo que hiciste sin querer fue algo que te indicaria luego de que me comentaras como se veia en una imgaen toda blanca y si el negro llegaba al ulitmo o antes de lo previsto.


De acuerdo a lo que suponia hacia falta "limpieza" de los cañones por otro lado al poner los cátdodos a masa incremetas la corriente catódica produjo el desprendimiento de particulas que se adhieren entre los cañones y producen ese efecto

El chispazo fue al aumentar la corriente estas impurezas no soportaron tal corriente entre los cañones que estaban a distintos potencial, el chispazo que es tal ya que es visual y audible indica que las impurezas actuaron como fusible y la unión que producia el efecto desaparecio.

No suele limpiarse de esa forma, por lo general hay que hacerse un aparatito que según como se utilice sirve para hacer limpieza o para rejuvenecer el tubo




fdesergio dijo:


> aterrizando los catodos del TRC



Puedes espresarte con propiedad, Aterrizar es un temino aeronútico, y aqui no hablamos de apartos voladores, la expresión corecta es  *Poner los cátodos a masa via una resistencia*



fdesergio dijo:


> Posibles impurezas (carbonada)  entre electrodos del TRC


El seguir utilizando malos regionalismos causan confusión, en mi país la carbonada es una comida típica, lo de impurezas esta más que correcto


----------

